# Hello



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey everyone 

I know I haven't been around for a while. Since the last tie I chatted, my male budgie Gilbert died, back in November. Since then, I have not gotten another bird, as I adopted a kitten in December, who is now a very spoiled adult kitty.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kassy,
Sorry to hear about the loss of little Gilbert.
Wishing you and your kitty well.
Blessings*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Kassy, thanks for the update!

I'm so sorry for the loss of Gilbert :hug:

On the other hand, congratulations on your new addition. I hope Bucky and Gizmo are doing well also!


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Starling, Gizmo died a few years ago. My mom has Bucky and Lily.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah, that's right, forgive me for forgetting :hug:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Kasey, good to see you again. I’m sorry to hear about your loss of Gilbert . 

Good luck with your kitty . You can always share in the Other Animals section .


----------

